# Zappen gefällig?



## Blechbuckel (16 März 2012)

Zappt ihr auch gelegentlich mal durch die Sender und stellt euch dabei vor, jedes Programm hätte gerade dann deine Favoritin auf dem Schirm? Meine Traumfolge sähe so aus:
ARD Judith Rakers
ZDF Karen Webb
SAT1 Marlene Lufen
RTL Angela Finger-Erben
PRO7 Annemarie Warnkross
RTL2 Sandra Thier
VOX Constanze Rick
3SAT Kristina zur Mühlen
KABEL1 Kim Heinzelmann
BR Sabine Sauer
HR Jule Gölsdorf
SWR Birgit Klaus
WDR Catherine Vogel
NDR Inka Schneider
MDR Juliane Henning
RBB Madeleine Wehle
Bräuchte man natürlich gute Batterien in der Fernbedienung 
Verbesserungsvorschläge in der CB-Community?


----------

